# Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013



## Lucy79 (3. Jan. 2013)

gestern war ein Buntspecht da...


----------



## lutzdoggen (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

zu uns kommt immer mal eine Großfamilie Schwanzmeisen es ist mir aber noch nicht gelungen sie zu knipsen.
LG
Uwe


----------



## lissbeth66 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Heute morgen 9.45 Uhr. Die Fasane kommen jeden Tag . Normalerweise ist auch Herr Fasan dabei aber heute ist Frauentag


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hey Karin,

den letzten Fasan hatte ich vor (ich glaube) 2Jahren im Garten gehabt. Das war der Winter, wo es so unheimlich viel Schnee gab. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Fasan in der freien Wildbahn nicht ausreichend Futter gefunden und so bediente er sich an dem Vogelfutter, welches die Piepser aus dem Vogelhaus geworfen hatten.
Habe seitdem aber keinen mehr bei mir gesehen 

Mandy


----------



## lissbeth66 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hi Mandy

Bei uns sind sie jedes Jahr, egal wie das Wetter ist. Einfach nur verfressen und rabiat wenn es darum geht die Tauben in die Flucht zu schlagen......


----------



## Wanderra (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2012*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Dieser nette Kollege hat uns gestern morgen besucht. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht näher ran zoomen!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Gunnar (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: 8 Jahre Schwimmteich zu Hause*

...lange nichts geschrieben...also mal kurzes upgrade
...hier ein paar  Bilder vom Dezember im Schnee versunken


----------



## inge50 (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo,

gestern hatten wir einen männlichen Fasan im Garten

    

     

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Boah,
ich  und beneide Euch ganz heftig um die schönen Fasane,
die augenscheinlich in aller Regelmäßigkeit bei Euch zum Picken vorbeikommen.
Hier hat es leider keine mehr, schon seit vielen Jahren nicht,
die Landwirtschaft hat viele Jahre keine Knicks stehen lassen.
Das ändert sich GsD seit einigen Jahren wieder... vll. dürfen auch wir dann
irgendwann mal wieder Fasanen und Rebhühner als "heimisches Wild" begrüßen.


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Bei mir  sind überhaupt keine Grünfinken seit 2 Jahren !
Wo sind die ???


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

@ jolantha



die sind alle bei uns ;-)


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Vögel halt


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Super Fotos ! Aber dein Kleiber ist ein Rotkehlchen. 
Am Fotos Stieglitze - und Sabine: also ein Großteil an Kohl-, Blau-, Tanne-, Sumpf--Schwanz- und Schopfmeisen aber auch bei uns  So lustig zuzuschauen oder ? Kleiber und Buchfinken kommen ab und zu vorbei erwisch ich aber nie ... Amseln und Spatzen und Rotkehlchen sowieso - jedenfalls fressen sie mich arm -so viel Vogelfutter wie heuer habe ich noch nie gekauft. 
LG


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> ........ Aber dein Kleiber ist ein Rotkehlchen. ..........




das Alter ...
die Augen ....



der Verstand ...


@Sabine   

das was man da sieht ,schaut möglicherweise brutaler aus als es ist

ein eingetrockneter , zerbrochener Granatapfel 

ausgelegt hatten wir noch ein paar Wildabfälle für unsere Krähen

"Probleme" mit den anderen Vögeln sollte es nicht geben , das Vogelhaus und Fütterung für die "Friedlichen" ist in einem anderen Gartenteil .

Die wohnen bei mir  ,  den Horst kann man jetzt gut auf einem hohen Baum erkennen .

mfG


----------



## Gunnar (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

...hab auch noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende...es sind leider nur!!! Amseln...


----------



## Tabor12 (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

wieso NUR ? Amseln sind genauso tolle Vögel wie alle anderen  Stellst du da einen halben Apfel hin ?


----------



## karsten. (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

nein ! 
er schraubt ihn an :shock


----------



## Gunnar (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Moin.

Karsten hat recht....ich drehe die halben Äpfel auf eine lange Schraube, Nägel sind zu glatt, da ziehen die Amseln das leckere fresschen schnell runter und die Äpfel landen dann 3meter tiefer im Dreck! Die Methode SCHRAUBE hat sich bei uns super bewehrt!
...mit "NUR" meinte ich das in Bezug auf die Bussarde von Karsten....einfach super die Bilder!!!....Amseln sind natürlich auch tolle Vögel!!


----------



## lollo (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Amseln sind natürlich auch tolle Vögel!



Hallo,

ja das stimmt.

Diese hier hat sogar kontrolliert ob ich die Messwerte richtig eingetragen habe.


----------



## danyvet (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo liebe Vogelfreunde!

Ich hab hier 2 Artikel für euch 
http://derstandard.at/1358305150454...ung-gegen-toedliches-Burn-Out-bei-Singvoegeln
http://derstandard.at/1360681299763/Das-ideale-Vogeldinner
Das ist doch der, der hier schon ein paar Mal zitiert wurde (von wem weiß ich jetzt nimma )


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

ich finde den so niedlich


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

bei uns piepts ( der Dompfaff / Gimpel lugt hinterm Pfeiler raus  )


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

ich hab ihn erwischt!!!!   der ist sooo scheu und misstrauisch


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Tolle Bilder!
Susanne, da ist man richtig ein wenig stolz, wenn man einen Buntspecht soooooo nah erwischt, nicht wahr?


----------



## pema (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
ein einsamer __ Star mitten im Winter (ich habe ihn schon vor ungef. einem Monat beobachtet) - bisher gab es bei uns __ Stare nur im Sommer Ist das jetzt schon die Klimaverschiebung? 
Aber zumindest hat er Gesellschaft in Form einer Amsel gefunden
(Nicht wundern: ich muß meine Fenster mal wieder putzen)
petra


----------



## Roeri (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

den habe ich auch aber der ist nicht so friedlich wie es aussieht siehe meine Fassade. Jetzt hängt alles mit Flatterband voll seitdem lässt er sie in Ruhe zum Glück.


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

@ Roeri

der hackt Euch die Fassade kaputt??? Komischer Vogel....  was glaubt der da zu finden???   unsrer ist GsD friedlich und begnügt sich mit den Meisenknödeln....


@ Eva Maria

ich hab mehrere Anläufe gebraucht um mich ranschleichen zu können und der ist soo oft abgehauen...


----------



## Roeri (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Susanne,

ja einer vom Naturschutz sagte mir der denkt das ist hohl und es befindet sich was essbares darunter. Tja ob das aber wirklich so ist. Naja jedenfalls habe ich mit dem Flatterband ruhe, hoffe nur der fängt net woanders an.


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

ich hab immer gedacht Spechte ,,hören" die Maden hinter der Rinde und hacken deshalb dort... vielleicht hört er ja bei Euch die Wasserleitung rauschen ;-)


----------



## karsten. (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo

 vielleicht kommt es vom vielen "Klopfen"

 Spechte ,obwohl Rabenvögel, zeichnen sich wohl nicht durch größte Clevernis aus  



youtube


und 

raschelnde Maden hören die nicht 

bei mir an Vogelhaus gibt es gefrostete Grillen mit Kokosfett in die Ritzen gekittet 

...... die sagen erfahrungsgemäß auch nix mehr  

mfG


ich nehme an bei WDVS Fassaden meinen die Spechte :
" der Weg ist das Ziel " 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS4Popqz_Fc

den find ich besonders gut !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x56lpGZ5aHg&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## karsten. (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo

gestern auf Arte 

oder hier http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/rabenvoegel--7327044.html

mfG


----------



## butzbacher (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo.

Spechte orten über das Schnabelklopfen Hohlräume, d. h. in freier Natur die Fraßgänge von Insektenlarven im Holz. 

Eine verputzte und mit Styropor gedämmte Fassade vermittelt dem Specht die Akkustik eines solchen Hohlraumes. Und ein paar Milimeter Putz sind für einen Specht auch kein Hindernis.

Gruß André


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

wie geil...


----------



## pema (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
heute war er mal wieder da...und endlich hatte ich die Kamera zur Hand. Dieser Habicht ist ganz versessen auf meine Spatzen, aber meist endet die Jagd 1:0 für die Spatzen, denn die flüchten immer in unsere Hecke und der Habicht hat das Nachsehen...sieht man ihm auch richtig an Unter ihm herrscht jetzt nämlich ein Höllenlärm von schimpfenden Spatzen

petra


----------



## Gunnar (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

...na Petra, da haste aber super schnell reagiert...sehr schön gelungene Fotos.... das Fotomodell war bestimmt nicht lange vor ORT....


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

CHAPEAU Petra,
klasse Aufnahmen!


----------



## Christine (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Ja, er guckt etwas unfröhlich - klasse Fotos


----------



## Gunnar (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

...hab hier auch noch eine Kohlmeise mit BEUTE 
 

...und ne Amsel, die erst reichlich überlegt ob sie sich über den Apfel hermachen soll...aber die Gier war größer als alles andere...


----------



## StefanRP (9. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Rotkehlchen an meinem Tümpel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfGUE3zShOQ


----------



## Tabor12 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

wie süß ! Ich hatte gestern ganz viele Spatzen und Amseln - die freuen sich jetzt alle auf das frische Nass ! Super Video !


----------



## Gunnar (11. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

...Stefan, tolles Video!
...noch mal Bilder vom Sonntag mit Schnee...


----------



## gappakoenig (11. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo,

tolles Video vom Rotkehlchen und schöne Fotos an den Vogelhäuschen.  Hatte heute auch wieder Vogelbesuch am und unter dem Futterhäuschen, nachdem der Winter mit Macht zurückgekommen ist. Konnte so heute diese Fotos machen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland

Gerd


----------



## StefanRP (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Sehr schöne Bilder habt ihr geschossen !

@ Gunnar, habt ganz schön viel Schnee, bei uns ist nix.


----------



## Tabor12 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

bevor die Winterfütterung eingestellt wird muß er sich noch schnell einen Happen holen


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Fütterung bis ins späte Frühjahr fortgeführt werden sollte, Gründe:
- selbst wenn der Schnee weg ist, finden die __ Pieper noch lange nicht wirklich was zu futtern, es muss ja alles erst mal sprießen
- jetzt beginnt aber schon der Nestbau, das kostet Kraft, dafür brauchen sie Energie
- auch die Brautwerbung hat begonnen, sehr energieverbrauchend
- die z.T. noch sehr kalten Frostnächte zehren an den Energiereserven, daher sollten diese durch Füttern aufgebessert werden


----------



## karsten. (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo
ich füttere immer ...Alle !

       




..... sogar den doofen Kater !


----------



## Gunnar (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

...Carsten, echt KLASSE der Schnappschuß mit dem Katen...habe prima gelacht...


----------



## Gunnar (13. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

sorry, soll natürlich Karsten und Kater heißen...manchmal sind die Finger auf der Tastatur schneller als erlaubt...
trotzdem lustiges Foto....!


----------



## Wanderra (16. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Heute morgen, habe ich endlich einen der zwei Eichelhäher, die uns seit ein Paar Tagen besuchen, vor die Linse bekommen!
Ein sehr schöner Vogel, wie ich meine.

Mfg Jens


----------



## bernd1 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
hier sind auch noch ein paar Schnappschüsse...


----------



## danyvet (16. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Ich schaffe leider nicht so tolle Schnappschüsse, kann aber vermelden, dass ich heuer auch schon ein paar mehr Arten in meinem Garten hatte, seit ich Ganzjahresfütterung betreibe und meine Futterstellen ausgebaut hab. Ich hatte heuer erstmals Schwanzmeisen im Garten. Die hab ich vorher noch nie live gesehen! *freu*
Und dem Buntspecht schmeckt der Fettblock auch sehr gut 
Werde heuer erstmals seit langem wieder mal einen Nistkasten aufhängen. Habe 2 von vivara gekauft, einen für Meisen & Co, und einen für Rotkehlchen & Co. 
Bin mir nur noch unsicher, wo ich die überhaupt aufhängen soll. Hab nicht wirklich viel geeignete Stellen
Was ich weiß, soll man sie mit der Öffnung nach Osten hängen. Habt ihr sonst noch DOs and DON'Ts für mich?


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Servus

Da sind ja wieder tolle Bilder dazu gekommen 

Schon den ganzen März hindurch haben sich die Arten stark reduziert. Meine Fütterung besuchen nur mehr die üblichen Verdächtigen. Amsel, Blau-, Kohl- und Tannenmeise, vereinzelt noch Erlenzeisige und ein Rotkehlchen.
Ein Gartenbaumläufer ist allerdings schon im Jänner vorbeigekommen, habe mich darüber sehr gefreut  .
 

@ Dani: Schön von Dir wieder zu hören :knuddel 
Hätte nur den einen Tipp für Dich > befestige die Nistkästen so hoch das keine Katze sie erreichen kann. Auch nicht das die Katze von einem anderen Baum/Ast hinüber klettern kann.


----------



## Andreas A. (17. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Bei mir war die Zahl der Arten an der Futterstelle auch rückläufig seit Anfang März. Z. Z. ist aber wieder ne ganze Menge los. Leider kommen nur ganz selten mal Spatzen. Dabei habe ich letzten Winter eine "Spatzenkaserne" mit 4 Appartements an unserem Haus befestigt. Bezogen wurde der Kasten von der Kohlmeise.
Insgesamt hatte ich diesen Winter incl. Sperber 18 Arten an der Futterstelle beobachtet.


----------



## Dieter_B (18. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Ich mußte das füttern reduzieren weil sich im Winter eine Rötelmausfamilie in der nähe der Futterhäuschen niedergelassen hat und die holen sich mit vorliebe die Sonnenblumenkerne aus den Häuschen.
Mal sehn wie ich die wieder loswerde.

Aber das Bild von dem Gartenbaumläufer ist interessant, habe am WE auch einen im Garten gesehen, dachte erst es ist ein kleiner Kleiber.
Werde den mal ablichten wenns geht.


----------



## Wanderra (18. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Helmut!

Was ist das für ein Futter auf Deinem Foto? 
Selbst gemacht? Wenn ja, wie?:__ nase

Mfg Jens!


----------



## Digicat (19. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Servus Jens

Nein, ist nicht selbst gemacht

@Dieter: Bin schon auf deinen Garten- oder Waldbaumläufer neugierig ...


----------



## Lucy79 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

@ Dieter_B   

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem, hab dann aus ner dicken Plexiglas- Folie ( gibts im BAumarkt als Meterware für Frühbeete etc)     einen ,,Kranz" um den Stamm des Häuschens gebaut, wie ein Trichter nach unten, da kam dann nix mehr durch


----------



## Dieter_B (19. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

@ Digicat
Gartenbaumläufer, ja ich auch, wenn ich den in den nächsten Tagen erwische.

@ Lucy79 
Habe es erstmal mit einem 50er Abflußrohr ausprobiert, die sind ziemlich glatt, mal sehn wie scharf die Krallen der Biester sind. Wenn die das immernoch schaffen probiere ich dein Vorschlag aus. Danke.
Habe aber dann 5 Häschen umzubauen.

Die lassen sich aus ca. 1,5m aus dem Häschen fallen und landen unbeschadet auf der Wiese.:evil


----------



## Lucy79 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

@ Dieter_B  

die Folie ist nicht teuer, die Trichter sind schnell gemacht indem man Kreise ausschneidet, ein Loch in die mitte und das GAnze dann am Pfosten/ Stamm in Trichterform antackert .. sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Gunnar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Wirklich tolle Bilder hier zu sehen!
Gestern in der Früh haben wir auch zum ersten mal einen Eichelhäher bei uns an der Futterstelle entdeckt...schnell der Griff zur OMD, Linse gewechselt und rasch durch die Scheibe ein paar Fotos gemacht...Jens hat RECHT...ist ein toller Vogel. Ob der jetzt öfter kommt, oder ist er täglich bei uns wenn wir arbeiten??

   

...und hier die restlichen Besucher...


----------



## pema (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
das Bild stammt aus dem letzten Sommer - aber die Frage besteht immer noch: was ist das für eine Taube, die sich da an meiner Futterstelle tummelt?
Zur Erläuterung: im letzten Frühling tauchten sie zu ersten mal auf. Meine Ringeltauben und Türkentauben kenne ich ja...aber die? . Im Herbst verschwanden sie...anders als die übrigen Taubensorten. Die blieben den ganzen Winter meine 'Kostgänger'.
 Vor zwei Tagen habe ich sie zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder bei mir gesehen

Sie sind genau so groß wie Ringeltauben...aber fast schwarz. Wer könnte mir sagen, um wa es sich handelt. Stadttauben schließe ich aus - schon allein wegen der Größe. Alles andere habe ich schon versucht im I-Net zu recherchieren...allerdings ohne Erfolg. 
Oder könnte es eine Mutation der normalen Ringeltaube sein...aber dann gleich ein Paar??
Tauben- oder Vogelkenner voran! Was kann das sein?

petra


----------



## Wanderra (22. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Petra!

Es könnten vieleicht Hohltauben sein!

Mfg Jens!


----------



## Andreas A. (23. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Das ist wohl irgend eine Haus- bzw. Brieftaubenrasse.

An meiner Futterstelle ist noch viel Betrieb. Leider gibt es bei meinem Händler kein Wintervogelfutter mehr. Ich habe mir deshalb aus Exotenfutter und Hanfsamen (Sonnenblumensamen waren auch aus) was eigenes gemixt. Zusätzlich gibz es noch selbst gemachtes Fettfutter.
Hier eine kleine Auswahl der Besucher.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gunnar (23. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Tolle Idee Andreas. ...ich war letzte Woche bei uns im Baumarkt und habe gleich einen 25kg Sack Sonnenblumenkerne gekauft (es gab nichts anderes mehr)...kannst gern was abhaben!!

Bei uns waren heute Nachmittag die __ Stare reichlich zu GANGE....und die kamen im Schwarm, immer so bis zu 12 Stare haben sich über das Futter, vor allem die Äpfel hergemacht. Die Amseln hatten dann keine Chance mehr an das Futter zu kommen...die Stare waren halt in der Überzahl...hier mal ein paar Bilder:

    

...und noch ein schönes Bild einer Blaumeise und Kleiber...der holt sich meistens zwei Sonnenblumenkerne, das ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen!!


----------



## pema (24. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*



> Es könnten vieleicht Hohltauben sein!



Hallo,
habe ich letztes Jahr auch gedacht...kommt allerdings nicht so wirklich hin:? Zu groß und auch die Färbung ist nicht ganz so.
Haus- bzw. Stadttauben schließe ich einfach auf Grund der Größe aus. Müsste schon eine Superzüchtung sein, damit Stadttauben die Größe von Ringeltauben erreichen.
petra


----------



## Andreas A. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Petra,
neben der Straßentaube kommen nur 4 weitere Taubenarten in Mitteleuropa freilebend vor: Ringeltaube, Hohltaube, Türkentaube und Turteltaube. Die sehen alle anders aus. Es müssen also irgendwelche Tiere sein, die aus menschlicher Obhut entwischt sind.
Um was für eine Rasse es sich dabei handelt, wird Dir wohl am besten ein Taubenzüchter sagen können.


----------



## Christine (25. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Petra,

guck mal hier...  - vielleicht gibt es die ja auch in Deiner Farbe 

Und hier ist unser persönlicher Eierdieb:


----------



## butzbacher (25. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das Bild stammt aus dem letzten Sommer - aber die Frage besteht immer noch: was ist das für eine Taube, die sich da an meiner Futterstelle tummelt?
> Zur Erläuterung: im letzten Frühling tauchten sie zu ersten mal auf. Meine Ringeltauben und Türkentauben kenne ich ja...aber die? . Im Herbst verschwanden sie...anders als die übrigen Taubensorten. Die blieben den ganzen Winter meine 'Kostgänger'.
> Vor zwei Tagen habe ich sie zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder bei mir gesehen
> ...



Hallo Petra,

farblich kämen nur Felsentaube (wohlgemerkt die Stammform der Haus-/Stadttaube), Ringeltaube oder gerade noch Hohltaube in Frage.

Jedoch hat nur die Erstgenannte die fast weiße Wachshaut an der Schnabelwurzel. Somit sind alle anderen Arten (unabhängig von ihrer Größe) aus dem Rennen.

Ich halte die zwei auch für Züchtungen. 

Ob ggf. eine Bastardierung von Haus- und Ringeltaube in freier Wildbahn möglich ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 

Gruß André


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo

gut wenn die Tauben sich immer streng nach Zuchtbuch paaren
 würden !

meine pansionierten "Postbeamten" ,angeschossenen Veteranen und ausgebüxten Zucht"hengste" sehen das nicht so verbissen .

mfG


----------



## pema (26. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

o.k. zusammen,
ich gebe es auf. Dann sind es eben schöne Mischlinge aus Haustaube und Ringeltaube. Hauptsache sie besuchen mich weiterhin

petra


----------



## pema (26. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*



> Und hier ist unser persönlicher Eierdieb:



Da hat es unser 'Eierdieb' doch etwas bequemer

petra


----------



## Andreas A. (28. März 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Der Schnee ist weg. Jetzt räumen die Vögel unter der Futterstelle auf. Heute waren sehr viele Buchfinken da. Wahrscheinlich ein Trupp auf dem Durchzug,


----------



## pema (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
na, ob das mal so eine gute Idee von dem Amselpaar war? Frau Amsel meint wohl: wenn ich nichts sehe, sieht mich auch keiner
Aber der Weg zur Futterstelle ist zugegebenermaßen sehr kurz

petra


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo,

neulich die Tage klopft an es an unserer __ Birke:

 

*Buntspecht* (_Dendrocopos major_)


----------



## Bebel (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hi, den gibts bei mir auch

              
erst das beste ausgesucht,                       in Sicherheit gebracht

              
und dann wird der Samen in ein kleines Loch in den Stamm gedrückt und dort geknackt. Das Loch hat er in diesem Winter extra zu diesem Zweck angelegt oder war sie es? Es ist jedenfalls ein Pärchen und sie benutzen dasselbe Loch.

LG Bebel


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hi

Ist zwar keine Futterstelle aber ich hab seinen grünen Kollegen mal für euch fotografiert ;-)
Leider etwas trüb das Bild, denn die Fensterscheibe ist noch dazwischen

Grüße Michael


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Michael,

dafür habe ich die Futterstelle - aber - mit ´nem "seltsamen Vogel" lala1


----------



## Dieter_B (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Das sind nur zwei der täglichen Gäste bei uns.
Das Eichhörnchen ist wohl noch sehr jung und wußte mit mir nichts anzufangen als ich so neben ihm/ihr stand.
Von den Spechten gibt es mittlerweile vier bei uns.


----------



## Ikulas (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Wir haben auch diverse Vogelfutterstellen und im Winter hatten wir diesen hier regelmäßig zu Besuch:


----------



## pema (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
hier der König unseres Futterhauses 
Bei der Arbeit   beim Genießen   wieder im Aufbruch  ...und weg ist er  
petra


----------



## misudapi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo pema,
falls es dich noch interessiert, die Tauben könnte verwiderte Kingtauben sein. Werden bei Gefügelzüchter in verschiedene Farbschläge gezüchtet. Das sind dunkle, auch Pastoren genamt. Sie dürfen keine Federzeichnungen aufweisen. Sind übrigens schöne Fleischtiere zu Kochen oder Braten.
Wir selber sind Brieftaubenzüchter und hatten auch schon öfters mit Ziertauben zu tun.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## pema (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
da wir sehr viele Spatzen im Garten beherbergen, haben wir auch regelmäßig Besuch von Raubvögeln. Dieser Sperber war allerdings sehr ausdauernd. Während die Spatzen in der Ligusterhecke Schutz suchten, saß er auf der Hecke und flog diverse male in die Hecke hinein, bis er endlich Beute machen konnte. Den armen Spatz tötete er direkt im Beet vor der Hecke, um ihn dann - in Ruhe - auf einer hohen Fichte verspeisen zu können.
Diesmal also 1:0 für den Sperber.
petra


----------



## Ikulas (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

Hallo Petra,

auch wir haben regelmäßig einen Sperber bei uns im Garten zu Besuch. Da wir 3 Vogelfutterstellen haben, haben wir auch viele Vögel und somit auch reichlich "Futter" für den Sperber. Dass er regelmäßig Beute bei uns macht, haben wir zwar nie life gesehen, aber sehen es regelmäßig an den Federresten. Gerade heute muss er sogar eine Türkentaube geschlagen haben, denn auf unserem Rasen liegen zahlreiche Federn.

Die Tage haben wir ihn auch mit seiner Beute an seinem Lieblingsplatz verwischt, wie er ein Vögelchen (ich tippe auf Meise) verspeist hat.

So ist eben Natur. 

Hier mal ein Bild von unserem Sperber an seinem Lieblingsplatz:


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Vögel an der Futterstelle 2013*

hallo Petra,
allerliebste Fotos von Eurem Eichhörnchen


----------

